# Arrows Question



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey I am new to archery hunting, what would be a good choice on arrows for a 60-70lb bow that are way expensive? Any help is very appreciated


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If you want the best go for the carbon express kevlar arrows. The should only set you back about $360 a dozen. If you are more bargain I would choose the goldtip XT hunter it is a great arrow for about $80 a dozen. I certainly wouldn't cheap out on arrows. It is pretty important to have a good consistent projectile for you bow.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have money to burn and Gold Tip always burns me once in every half-dozen arrows. I liked the Carbon Express Maxima - solid, consistent arrows. But I think maybe their standards have dropped a little recently. They sure don't seem to hold up like they used to.

But really, just about any carbon shaft out there beats anything that was available just a few years ago. Even trad archers are finding the new carbons hard to resist: http://www.3riversarchery.com/carbonarrows.asp

I'll also say that you reach a point at which the expense over-reaches the necessity. For a typical bowhunter like me, .003 or .001 doesn't really make a whole helluva lot of difference.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Easton Axis Nano N-fused.......Great arrows, NEVER been disappointed! http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/99960/e ... eviews.htm


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im shooting xt hunters from gold tip. I never had any problems with them. great arrow and for a great price.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

cc6565 said:


> Hey I am new to archery hunting, what would be a good choice on arrows for a 60-70lb bow that are way expensive? Any help is very appreciated


Why are you looking for arrows that are "way expensive"? Could you elaborate what you plan to do with them and give some reasoning to the cost?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Bowdacious said:


> Easton Axis Nano N-fused.......Great arrows, NEVER been disappointed! http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/99960/e ... eviews.htm


+1


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry I ment aren't way expensive


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wondering the same thing ha. Check out Cabelas XT Hunters they are very reasonable. And fly pretty well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cabelas has the xt gold tip for 79.99 a doz


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Get an all carbon arrow.

I like Gold tip as a brand.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> cabelas has the xt gold tip for 79.99 a doz


these are a good choice as are the Easton Bloodline arrows...middle of the road quality that won't break the bank...
If you want arrows that are going to hold up really well I have nothing but good things to say about Easton A/C/C Pro Hunter arrows. they are a tad expensive, but seeing as how I've only broken one in 3 years of shooting the same half-dozen...pretty good...cost vs. quality...


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

The Gold Tips have never let me down.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Easton Bloodline or Beman ICS Hunter. Both made right here in Utah.

Mark


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll find Warrior arrows from Gold Tip or the Beman ICS Hunter to be the least expensive "decent" arrows in the market - you could try to shoot the CX arrows Walmart sells, but be sure to get ones that are spined correctly for your bow. The midgrade arrows from PSE, Gold Tip and Easton/Beman will all run about $80 a dozen fletched, and are a great way to get both quality and a bargain. I would recommend that you buy better arrows because being higher grade carbon they'll last longer.


----------



## jackim (Feb 28, 2013)

A also preferable getting sets of carbon express kevlar arrows sir,
pretty much cheaper and accurate to use,

__________________________
To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe.
Anatole France fixed blade knife


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I have shot my Gold Tips for the past 8 years... Moved from the XT 7595 to the Kinetic 7595 and absolutely love them...they are worth the money! 

Tallbuck


----------

